# Top 5 sản phẩm có chứa Salicylic Acid – “cứu tinh” của làn da mụn



## Vũ Thu Hằng (26/8/18)

Salicylic Acid được xem là “tiên dược” dành cho da dầu và da mụn.

Salicylic Acid là loại BHA duy nhất được phép sử dụng cho da trên diện rộng. Bạn có thể tìm thấy SA trong những loại mỹ phẩm đánh bay mụn phổ biến dưới nhiều dạng: sữa rửa mặt, toner đến kem dưỡng… Bên cạnh khả năng loại bỏ da chết, Salicylic Acid còn có thể xuyên qua các lỗ chân lông bị tắc nghẽn, từ đó loại bỏ các bã dầu thừa gây mụn. Chính vì vậy, loại acid này được xem là “tiên dược” dành cho da dầu và da mụn.

Salicylic Acid được chiết xuất chủ yếu từ cây liễu và trải qua một quá trình tổng hợp để ra được thành phẩm. Nhờ vào đặc tính kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm, những sản phẩm có chứa Salicylic Acid với liều lượng hợp lý sẽ dùng để điều trị những vấn đề mụn viêm. Đối với những sản phẩm có nồng độ SA cao hơn 2%, bạn chỉ nên trực tiếp thấm lên từng nốt mụn. Ở nồng độ thấp hơn, SA có thể được sử dụng cho toàn bộ khuôn mặt.

Nếu đang tìm kiếm một sản phẩm điều trị mụn hiệu quả dành cho làn da cả làn da siêu nhạy cảm, hãy cùng chúng tôi tham khảo qua 5 gợi ý dưới đây:

*1. LA ROCHE-POSAY EFFACLAR MEDICATED GEL CLEANSER: SỮA RỬA MẶT DẠNG GEL TỐT NHẤT DÀNH CHO DA NHỜN, DỄ BỊ MỤN VÀ DA HỖN HỢP*
La Roche-Posay Effaclar là một sản phẩm trị mụn hiệu quả được đánh giá cao dành cho làn da dầu, da mụn và da hỗn hợp. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm này sẽ giúp làn da điều chỉnh quá trình sản xuất bã nhờn hiệu quả. Với công thức đặc trị dành riêng cho các vấn đề mụn, sữa rửa mặt Effaclar sẽ không làm mất đi độ ẩm của làn da như những sản phẩm khác. Thành phần Salicylic Acid trong loại sữa rửa mặt này chỉ chiếm 2%. Điều đó có nghĩa là bạn có thể sử dụng Effaclar hàng ngày mà không cần lo ngại các vấn đề khô da và kích ứng.



​*2. REPLENIX ACNE SOLUTIONS GLY/SAL CLEANSER: SỮA RỬA MẶT KẾT HỢP 2 THÀNH PHẦN SALICYLIC ACID VÀ GLYCOLIC ACID*
Sữa rửa mặt Replenix là sự kết hợp giữa hai thành phần trị mụnứng cá nổi tiếng gồm salicylic acid và glycolic acid. Trong đó, glycolic acid hỗ trợ lấy đi các tế bào da chết, từ đó cho phép salicylic acid dễ dàng xâm nhập sâu vào lỗ chân lông. Sức mạnh của bộ đôi thành phần trị mụn này sẽ giúp điều chỉnh quá trình sản xuất dầu cũng như xóa mờ những vết thâm, sẹo do mụn trứng cá gây ra. Ngoài ra, nếu bạn đang đối phó với chứng keratosis pilaris (dày sừng nang lông), những nốt sần nhỏ màu đỏ, khô trên da nhờ vào sự kết hợp của salicylic acid và glycolic acid sẽ được điều trị hoàn hảo.



​*3. PERFECT IMAGE SALICYLIC ACID DEEP CLEANSER*
Mặc dù SA là thành phần tuyệt vời đánh bay mụn nhưng loại BHA này cũng có thể gây ra mẩn đỏ trên da nếu gặp phản ứng. Đó là lý do Perfect Image Salicylic Acid Deep Cleanser ra đời và chiếm được sự tin tưởng của phái đẹp. Ngoài thành phần SA tiêu diệt vi khuẩn, mỹ phẩm trị mụn của Perfect Image còn chứa tinh dầu trà xanh làm dịu da hiệu quả. Sử dụng sản phẩm thường xuyên không chỉ điều trị giảm mụn mà còn được tăng cường chất chống oxy hóa cho da.



​*4. NEUTROGENA NATURALS PURIFYING FACIAL CLEANSER*
Nếu sở hữu một làn da nhạy cảm, có lẽ bạn không nên bỏ qua Neutrogena Naturals Purifying Facial Cleanser. Sữa rửa mặt hàng ngày với thành phần Salicylic Acid tự nhiên có thể dùng để loại bỏ bụi bẩn, dầu thừa và lớp trang điểm còn tồn đọng trên da. Ngoài ra, Naturals Purifying Facial Cleanser rất an toàn và lành tính vì không chứa sulfate, paraben, petrolatum, thuốc nhuộm và phthalates.



​*5. DRMTLGY TRI-ACTIVE ACNE PADS*
Tri-Active Acne Pads đến từ thương hiệu DRMTLGY là dạng làm sạch sâu da mặt với những miếng pad tẩy da chết. Để tăng hiệu quả điều trị da mụn, bạn nên sử dụng sản phẩm này sau khi đã dùng chất tẩy rửa nhẹ nhàng để loại bỏ lớp trang điểm và dầu thừa. Với thành phần lành tính cho da như salicylic acid, glycolic và lactic, những miếng pads không chứa cồn sẽ là sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời giúp bạn làm sạch sâu làn da hiệu quả.



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

